# Temporary Perm



## riacarolina (May 3, 2007)

.... has anyone ever had this done? you know.... those perms that are supposed to last for a couple of weeks. back in high school i had an actual perm, but it was really difficult to grow out. i would love to hear from anyone who can tell me more about this!


----------



## ri0tdorque (Aug 3, 2008)

went looking fo past posts but i see nobody replied. did you end up doing the perm if so how did it turn out?

i love my hair if i curl it but my god what a pain in my arse i just dont have the time so thinking of actually getting a light perm so i dont have to curl it i mean it's wavy but i like ringlets


----------

